# Blue eyed girl!



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

My doe, Jules, has the prettiest blue eyes <3


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

She is beautiful


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes, she does! Beautiful girlie.


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

What lines is Jules from?

Asking as I have a doe that also has striking blue eyes, and her sister does as well.. She is the header for my Doe page on my website (just the eyes). She is a Camanna and VOB breeding from KW Farms in WA.


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

She is from Pholia.  
Trying to find her a new home because I'm pretty sure shes sterile


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh no )= What makes you think that? You've tried breeding? Sometimes it takes awhile to take.


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

I have tried breeding her a couple times...we're not sure quite what happened, she acted pregnant for months but never kidded. The vet thought she had a false pregnancy. I need to make room anyway, or else I might have tried harder. She's a super sweet girl and would love a nice pet home.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We have a doe that did the SAME thing for 3 years...We finally got her pregnant last year and she kidded this spring..Now I'm just hoping she can get bred again this year! Maybe give your girl a little more time?


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ahh yeah I have a buck also out of same line as Jules sire (his brother sired my boy).. He also has very striking blue eyes but I always thought his showed up more due to his black face.

Too bad you can't get her pregnant, that line going back to the Jobi seems to have very nice udders! Fact is I also got a doe who is Jobi on both sides and bred her back to my buck. I'm really excited to see what the kids turn out like.

She is a cutie and I'm sure you will have no problem selling her.


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Maybe. I already have her half brother, she's a sweet, pretty girl but has a bit of an underbite which was the deciding factor in not breeding her.
She's got a great pedigree behind her though... some great Pholia, Jobi and Algedi lines


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah, I love those Jobi lines! I just love Jobi Deana! Pretty girl...sigh
Thanks, I'm hoping to find her a home where I can visit her, shes a special girl and very sweet!


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Very Pretty


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm hoping to add another doe, so its partly to make room.
She's a pretty nice girl, she does have a little underbite, which concerns me. She's a darling though and I know somebody will love her!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very, very pretty eyes! I'm in Everett, just 'below' you... You have beautiful goats!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

WhAT a beautiful girl!


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Look at my blue eyed baby!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's very cute. Hope you can get her bred! I have one that i've been trying to get bred for 2 years now...not giving up just yet though!


----------



## TinCanTumblinas (Nov 12, 2012)

She's very pretty! I hope she finds a great new home!


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks everybody! MollyLue9, your doe is very pretty! Very sweet face! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------

